# Windows 10 Audio: Snap, crackle and pop!



## cms.utd (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello,

I have been having issues with my audio on Windows 10. I've been getting an annoying popping and crackling sound whilst playing music or videos. I've visited lots of forums trying to solve the issue myself -- in favour of sending the PC back or reverting back to an earlier OS -- but I can't seem to fix it. Firstly, here are some PC specs:

_*Computer *
Computer Type ACPI x64-based PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows 10 Home
OS Service Pack -
Internet Explorer 11.162.10586.0
DirectX DirectX 12.0

*Motherboard *
CPU Type QuadCore AMD A10-7800, 3900 MHz (39 x 100)
Motherboard Name HP 2B35
Motherboard Chipset AMD A78, AMD K15.3
System Memory 7113 MB (DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM3: Kingston HP698650-154-MCN 4 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (11-11-11-28 @ 800 MHz) (10-10-10-27 @ 761 MHz) (9-9-9-24 @ 685 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 457 MHz)
DIMM4: Kingston HP698650-154-MCN 4 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (11-11-11-28 @ 800 MHz) (10-10-10-27 @ 761 MHz) (9-9-9-24 @ 685 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 457 MHz)
BIOS Type AMI (08/05/2015)

*Display *
Video Adapter AMD Radeon(TM) R7 Graphics (1 GB)
Video Adapter AMD Radeon(TM) R7 Graphics (1 GB)
Video Adapter AMD Radeon(TM) R7 Graphics (1 GB)
3D Accelerator AMD Radeon R7 Series (Kaveri)
Monitor 32W LCD TV [32" LCD]
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (12357605)

*Multimedia *
Audio Adapter ATI Radeon HDMI @ AMD K15.3 - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter Realtek ALC662 @ AMD Bolton FCH - High Definition Audio Controller

*Storage *
IDE Controller Standard SATA AHCI Controller
Storage Controller DAEMON Tools Lite Virtual SCSI Bus
Storage Controller Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller
Disk Drive SanDisk Cruzer Blade USB Device (14 GB, USB)
Disk Drive SDHC Card (29 GB, USB)
Disk Drive TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III)
Optical Drive hp HLDS DVDRW GUD0N
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

*Partitions *
C: (NTFS) 917.7 GB (179.2 GB free)
D: (NTFS) 12801 MB (1647 MB free)
Total Size 930.2 GB (180.8 GB free)

*Input *
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Game Controller Microsoft PC-joystick driver

*Network *
Network Adapter Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Network Adapter Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260
Network Adapter Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Network Adapter Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller _
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have tried unistalling/reinstalling drivers, systematically testing devices for latency issues (which I'm guessing could be the problem) and have had no luck. I ran a program called LatencyMon, but being quite new to computing I struggled to understand the results entirely. The results of the (short) test were as follows:

________________________________
CONCLUSION
_______________________________
Your system appears to be having trouble handling real-time audio and other tasks. You are likely to experience buffer underruns appearing as drop outs, clicks or pops. One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. At least one detected problem appears to be network related. In case you are using a WLAN adapter, try disabling it to get better results. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates. 
LatencyMon has been analyzing your system for 0:01:59 (h:mm:ss) on all processors.
_______________________________
CPU SPEED
_______________________________
Reported CPU speed: 3493 MHz
Measured CPU speed: 1 MHz (approx.)

Note: reported execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.

WARNING: the CPU speed that was measured is only a fraction of the CPU speed reported. Your CPUs may be throttled back due to variable speed settings and thermal issues. It is suggested that you run a utility which reports your actual CPU frequency and temperature. 
_______________________________
MEASURED INTERRUPT TO USER PROCESS LATENCIES
_______________________________
The interrupt to process latency reflects the measured interval that a usermode process needed to respond to a hardware request from the moment the interrupt service routine started execution. This includes the scheduling and execution of a DPC routine, the signaling of an event and the waking up of a usermode thread from an idle wait state in response to that event.

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 991.031763
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 6.744272

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 983.410697
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 2.482045
_______________________________
REPORTED ISRs
_______________________________
Interrupt service routines are routines installed by the OS and device drivers that execute in response to a hardware interrupt signal.

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 66.082451
Driver with highest ISR routine execution time: HDAudBus.sys - High Definition Audio Bus Driver, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total ISR routine time (%): 0.015555
Driver with highest ISR total time: HDAudBus.sys - High Definition Audio Bus Driver, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in ISRs (%) 0.019244

ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 16012
ISR count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0
_______________________________
REPORTED DPCs
_______________________________
DPC routines are part of the interrupt servicing dispatch mechanism and disable the possibility for a process to utilize the CPU while it is interrupted until the DPC has finished execution.

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 15025.614944
Driver with highest DPC routine execution time: ntoskrnl.exe - NT Kernel & System, Microsoft Corporation

Highest reported total DPC routine time (%): 0.290236
Driver with highest DPC total execution time: dxgkrnl.sys - DirectX Graphics Kernel, Microsoft Corporation

Total time spent in DPCs (%) 0.673637

DPC count (execution time <250 µs): 604492
DPC count (execution time 250-500 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs): 14
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 0
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0
_______________________________
REPORTED HARD PAGEFAULTS
_______________________________
Hard pagefaults are events that get triggered by making use of virtual memory that is not resident in RAM but backed by a memory mapped file on disk. The process of resolving the hard pagefault requires reading in the memory from disk while the process is interrupted and blocked from execution.

NOTE: some processes were hit by hard pagefaults. If these were programs producing audio, they are likely to interrupt the audio stream resulting in dropouts, clicks and pops. Check the Processes tab to see which programs were hit.

Process with highest pagefault count: cavwp.exe

Total number of hard pagefaults 17675
Hard pagefault count of hardest hit process: 6903
Highest hard pagefault resolution time (µs): 4282268.675637
Total time spent in hard pagefaults (%): 80.67210
Number of processes hit: 28
_______________________________
PER CPU DATA
_______________________________
CPU 0 Interrupt cycle time (s): 7.052817
CPU 0 ISR highest execution time (µs): 66.082451
CPU 0 ISR total execution time (s): 0.088780
CPU 0 ISR count: 15423
CPU 0 DPC highest execution time (µs): 462.032064
CPU 0 DPC total execution time (s): 2.616058
CPU 0 DPC count: 559847
_______________________________
CPU 1 Interrupt cycle time (s): 4.791611
CPU 1 ISR highest execution time (µs): 36.326367
CPU 1 ISR total execution time (s): 0.002767
CPU 1 ISR count: 480
CPU 1 DPC highest execution time (µs): 15025.614944
CPU 1 DPC total execution time (s): 0.192350
CPU 1 DPC count: 14522
_______________________________
CPU 2 Interrupt cycle time (s): 1.394712
CPU 2 ISR highest execution time (µs):  6.387632
CPU 2 ISR total execution time (s): 0.000053
CPU 2 ISR count: 33
CPU 2 DPC highest execution time (µs): 239.048096
CPU 2 DPC total execution time (s): 0.202875
CPU 2 DPC count: 15984
_______________________________
CPU 3 Interrupt cycle time (s): 1.392149
CPU 3 ISR highest execution time (µs): 4.083309
CPU 3 ISR total execution time (s): 0.000073
CPU 3 ISR count: 76
CPU 3 DPC highest execution time (µs): 213.573146
CPU 3 DPC total execution time (s): 0.197762
CPU 3 DPC count: 14156_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I haven't attempted to mess with this "CPU Throttle" that it suggested, I thought it best to talk to you guys first. Any help you can provide will be hugely appreciated.

Chris.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First of all, post the exact model#
Is this an upgrade to win10 and if so, did you check the hp support page to see if win10 is a supported os? If it was an upgrade, the VERY first thing you do is check to see if the os in question is supported ie drivers available, mfg tested the system with the new os, etc.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a HP brand desktop, possibly a Pavilion 500 series.
What is its exact model name and model number?
What is its exact product number(P/N)?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cms.utd (Mar 21, 2016)

Apologies, I thought those details were included in the LatencyMon report.

HP Pavilion Desktop - 550-111na (ENERGY STAR)
Model #: N8X98EA
Serial #: CZC5440DSH

Windows 10 was already on the PC when I bought it, but there is a "windows.old" folder so I assume it was upgraded at some point. Everything else on the PC works fine with Windows 10, except the audio.

I had already been to the HP Support page and downloaded/installed a few relevant drivers from there. The audio issue persists.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*HP Pavilion 550-111na Desktop PC*(N8X98EA)
It was introduced in September 2015 in the U.K. and came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
It has Realtek ALC659-CG high definition audio(with 5.1 channel support)
This is the Windows 10 driver it has listed for that device:







The Realtek drivers site doesn't appear to have a more current Windows 10 driver.








--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It looks like win10 is a supported os for that system. Have you downloaded or tried the realtek driver from the realtek site or just the hp driver?


----------



## cms.utd (Mar 21, 2016)

I had already installed the 6.0.1.7571 driver from the HP site. Although looking at my Device Manager it displays the driver version as: 6.0.1.7673.

As for the Realtek site, yes, I already installed the driver from there, as shown in Frank's image.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What Anti-virus is in use please as I think I am correct in saying that the HP came with a 30 day trial of McAfee

Also unless I have missed it, you do not mention if the audio is through the HDMI to the 32 TV
or is the snap crackle and pop experienced even if audio is through speaker jack - 7 on image below










My opinion at this stage is 3rd party software


----------



## cms.utd (Mar 21, 2016)

I have only had the PC for a few weeks. It did have McAfee but I removed it. I'm currently using just Comodo Internet Security.

The audio setup to the PC is basically the PC connected to an amp via the rear 3.5 jack, and speakers/headphones connected to the amp. The HDMI to TV is just for visual, no audio.

The issue occurs during playback via speakers/amp, headphones/amp and through headphones (3.5 jack) plugged directly into the PC (none USB), both of which (speakers and headphones) work fine elsewhere, so it's not an issue with external peripherals.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Did you run the McAfee uninstall tool
If not I recommend you do
https://service.mcafee.com/webcente...l-state=1rk61n0ce_4&_afrLoop=230563793972438#!

after uninstalling from apps and features fragments can remain that keep aspects of McAfee active

2. Is Comodo Internet Security the free edition

3. DID you have this problem right from the start or by any chance was it only apparent from a specified time


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Do you have the problem when using regular pc speakers?


----------



## cms.utd (Mar 21, 2016)

1. McAfee was uninstalled using Programs and Features, but I will take further steps to make sure all is clear.

2. It is Comodo Internet Security Premium. The free version.

3. The issue has been present from the very start. The first thing I did when starting the PC for the first time (for me) was play music and noticed the popping then. It seems to be worse when playing videos on Youtube, it also pops when playing movies. I've been searching for a solution on my own since, but gave up and decided to ask for help here.

I don't have any regular PC speakers, never have. The setup I have is what I used with my last PC (Windows 7) and never had any audio issues.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. run the McAfee tool I sent you and reboot
2. right click the speaker icon in notifications area and click playback devices - which devices are enabled - presuming that the default device is the realktek
disable any other than that - if they are any
3. using task manager what programs are listed on start tab please as enabled


----------



## cms.utd (Mar 21, 2016)

1. I ran the McAfee Tool and rebooted. It turns out that there was quite a lot of their product(s) still on the PC.
2. There is just one device enabled on Playback, which is the Realtek High Def Audio (default).
3. Listed on the Start-up tab in Task Manager as enabled are:

AMD Quick Stream
Catalyst Control Center Launcher
COMODO Internet Security
Java Update Scheduler
Microsoft OneDrive
Realtek HD Audio Manager
Starter Module (Lightshot - Screenshot Program)
Wordweb


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It may be AMD quick stream
this allocates resources according to which process it deems necessary
It can be set on a user interface but my recommendation is to uninstall it
It can if necessary be reinstalled from AMD
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDQuickStreamTechnology.aspx

I would set a restore point
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/create-a-system-restore-point
and then uninstall from control panel


----------



## cms.utd (Mar 21, 2016)

I uninstalled AMD Quick Stream, and whilst the popping still occurs, the regularity has been reduced. The reduction is also visibly noticable on DPC Latency Checker's graphical display. Not a complete fix, but a definite step in the right direction.

The DPC Latency program suggests:

"Some device drivers on this machine behave bad and will probably cause drop-outs in real-time audio and/or video streams. To isolate the misbehaving driver use Device Manager and disable/re-enable various devices, one at a time. Try network and W-LAN adapters, modems, internal sound devices, USB host controllers, etc."

Would you concur? Also there was mention of "CPU Throttling" - would you suggest that I look into that as a possibility?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If it were me I would to a large extent ignore the report from DPC Latency

What is connected externally besides keyboard mouse monitor and sound amp

ON the Comodo interface and of course only for testing purposes disable the auto sandbox
https://help.comodo.com/topic-72-1-451-4702-the-home-screen.html#enable_disable_firewall

and test again


----------



## cms.utd (Mar 21, 2016)

Connected to the PC is an XBOX 360 Controller, an external hard drive, pen drive and a USB 4-way adapter (mouse/keyboard connected)

Disabling the Auto Sandbox didn't appear to make any difference. Still some popping.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Connected to the PC is an XBOX 360 Controller, an external hard drive, pen drive


disconnect and try, if it makes any difference try reconnecting, one at a time, so that you test each


----------



## cms.utd (Mar 21, 2016)

I didn't have any of those connected in the first week of owning the PC, when the issue was present. Regardless, I ran the tests, with the expected results... no change.

Is it possible that it could be an issue with the Router/Hub? Could it be a kind of lag? The PC is connected to a Virgin Media Superhub via wired ethernet cable. I did some offline tests with the Hub disconnected and there were improvements. Although the issue is at its worst whilst streaming "live" video/audio via things like Youtube and Spotify, which of course need an Internet connection.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As suggested earlier


> Do you have the problem when using regular pc speakers?


this is your next test
The fact your existing system worked OK on the other computer does not mean it will work on this setup
Interference can come from many sources


----------



## cms.utd (Mar 21, 2016)

As I said earlier, I don't have any regular PC speakers. I've never needed them. I guess I could ask around and borrow some to test.

I don't see how testing with PC speakers would be any different to testing with headphones plugged directly into the PC - if we're trying to determine whether the amp setup is the cause. The issue still occured with just headphones.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My apologies I forgot the noise is there with headphones as well
Is there any better description than snap crackle and pop
The reason I ask is that this MAY help to determine the cause

Have a quick look at this one
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/new-build-has-noise-interference-what-is-the-cause-help.1161568/

although he did not have the noise on the headphones that does not mean that your cause is not similar


----------

